
Ask HN: What do BIPOC and/or non-male employees look for at potential employers - raykanani99
Curious if there are things BIPOC and&#x2F;or non-males look for at potential employers to help them gauge how equitable they are?
======
madeacct4this
A job offer. Seriously.

More verbosely, if no one's willing to hire BIPOC or women in the first place,
then how can one ever expect to find experienced BIPOC/women devs in the
candidate pool? And while that experience Catch-22 is generalizable to
White/male/Asian devs, the lack of diversity in tech spaces speaks for itself
in terms of implicit hiring bias. I, myself, have had spotty employment,
absurdly hostile bosses and coworkers who have forced me out of otherwise
technically interesting jobs, and have been unemployed since the pandemic
started. After such a rocky start, I'm not sure that I will be able to secure
another job in this field. (And sorry for the bitter tone here, but repeatedly
getting my work evaluated on the basis of who I am, and how it must therefore
be wrong, rather than on the content of the work itself gets very frustrating
very quickly.)

~~~
giantg2
Are you sure the lack of diversity is all hiring bias? I also noticed a lack
of diversity in undergrad and in some demographics for graduate school. It
would make sense that if the requisite degree programs are lacking the
diversity, then the candidate pool and workforce will be lacking too.

------
superflit
I look to find my "Power Rangers" team.

When I enter the room I expect to see all colors, genders, moods and fashion
of people on the room.

Then I Shout and we all transform in a big Robot and crush bugs and conquer
defect land.

If that fails..

As a latino having tacos nearby is good too or Coke with real sugar.

------
DoreenMichele
This is an overwhelmingly male space and the culture here skews heavily "White
upper class American male" in spite of being highly multicultural and
international in membership. You aren't likely to get much in the way of good
answers here because it doesn't feel like a very welcoming space for the types
of people you are hoping to get answers from.

If you really want to know, there are some good things happening on Twitter in
discussing such things, if you can find it.

~~~
raykanani99
I appreciate the thoughtful and honest response. I've seen some great
discussion on Twitter. Hopefully HN picks up on some of these discussions and
can become a more welcoming space for dialogue from those with different
backgrounds and perspectives

~~~
DoreenMichele
HN has its good points. This is just not the best place to try to get this
kind of information, for a variety of reasons.

I wasn't actually trying to be negative. Just informative.

------
PaulHoule
Bipoc?

~~~
Ambol
People who aren't whites or asians.

~~~
dragonwriter
The POC in BIPOC includes Asians, even if in the context of the tech industry
East and South Asians aren't underrepresented groups.

